# Newfoundlander #2 (I think)



## Mark Belbin (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello Everyone.

(Mark) Belbin here. Many of you know me from NSS and LGS, two places where, as far as I can remember, I didn't introduce myself properly. Well not this time!

I am a 26 year old guitarist/composer/sample nut. I took post-secondary studies in music for three years, and play in Funky Dory w/misterbee (hey rich). It was his recommendation that brought me here, and I am not sorry. This place seems like it's doing a good job of being all things to all people, and I have enjoyed following the threads here, which I have been doing for a month or so. I've seen a lot of threads that I would've loved to contribute to, but held off on registering. Too many sites, too many forums, too many email addresses. You know how it goes. Then I gave in :D 

Besides the obvious reasons (vi being a fountain of knowlege, its memebers and admin being both liberal and civil, etc), I must also confess that I have an ulterior motive: I am a developer in the making and plan to advertise here when my product is ready-but enough about that-I just thought everyone should know upfront so I wouldn't appear too sneaky. 

I look foreward to hanging out here more. Cheers to all members and admin for making v.i. a very inviting forum!

Belbin


----------



## misterbee (Mar 2, 2007)

At last! :mrgreen: 

See ya later Mr Zither. o-[][]-o 


Mr B. o=<


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello Belbin and welcome to VI! We are glad you have finally revealed yourself. :D Have fun on the forum!


----------



## JonFairhurst (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Belbin,

Come join the fun!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 2, 2007)

Another Canadian!! YES! =o 

We're going to TAKE OVER THE WORLD! Or at least keep making freakin' good beer... o-[][]-o


----------



## Mark Belbin (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks, gents, for the warm welcome. 

Oui, Ned, we shall do all of the above. Perhaps we could discuss the master world-domination plan over a virtual freakin' good beer.
o-[][]-o 

Good times last night, Richie. Despite the fun, I must admit that I get rotted with the public, even in the form of an appreciative audience. Think it has something to do with the fact that I keep getting older and they always stay the same age....I used to know everyone in the audience. God sakes, now the only ones I know are the ones I used to teach. :shock: Ick. I feel dirty. I will keep telling myself that's a byproduct of being so damn funky. But then there's the smell....

No, wait. That's also the Funk. Guess I'm good. :mrgreen: 

-Belbin


----------

